# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  продам Блок питания (лабораторный)

## ur5zvc

Цифровой, с защитой по току и напряжению. Напряжение регулируемое- от 10 вольт до 14.2 вольт. Ток- от 0 ампер до 46 ампер. Пульсации выходного напряжения 0,01 вольт. Просадка выходного напряжения- 0.1 вольт при токе 45 ампер. Малогабаритный, легкий. цена 65 у.е.
[/URL]
тел 0966150120

----------


## SergeyIL

Откуда в нем взяться 45-ти амперам, если даже на не очень хорошей фотке видна марка прибора - PS-1502DD
Что расшифровывается как 0-15В 0-2А - разве что переделанный самостоятельно, но об этом в посте ничего нет

----------


## ur5zvc

От оригинала , только корпус и индикация ! Внимательно читаем!

----------


## angelborn

Фото внутренностей будут?

----------


## Snake2004

я так понимаю внутри атх-ный комп. бп с доработкой по регулировке? если так, то что за бп?

----------


## ur5zvc

Да вы правы, доработанный атх, но доработан мной не только по регулировкам, но и по более глубокой фильтрации, а так же по мощности. Фото могу, но если для любопытства, то в лень.

----------


## angelborn

> Фото могу, но если для любопытства, то в лень.


 А зря... ведь никто не в курсе, что вы туда ставили и на каких режимах работают там детали.

----------


## ur5zvc

При наличии, конкретного покупателя.

----------


## SBUkr

слишком дорого за обычный переделанный атх..гривен 300-400 потолок

----------


## pahaniche

Фото внутренностей в студию! 
Косарь за кота в мешке, не комильфо

----------


## angelborn

Сейчас переделать ATX под такую мощность даже 7-классник может - в сети полно руководств, другое дело что такие мощности требуют качественных деталей, хороших дросселей и т.д.
Кстати пульсации 0,01В при 46А или на холостом ходу? Обычно указывают под нагрузкой.

----------


## ur5zvc

Да , я не спорю, паяльник вам в руки. А у меня - готовый, кому нужно, обращаемся. Да, цена оригинала 1000 гр. (rcscomponents), сейчас + б.п. атх, даже не рабочий 150 гр, + работа. Вот, как то так.

----------


## angelborn

Вы про пульсации намеренно игнорируете?

----------


## ur5zvc

Напряжение пульсаций, при токе 5А- 25мВ, при токе 25А- 175мВ. Да, б.п. не совсем простой, а с пассивной коррекцией коэффициента мощности.

----------


## pahaniche

> Да, б.п. не совсем простой, а с пассивной коррекцией коэффициента мощности.


 То есть тупо с дросселем  на входе

----------


## ur5zvc

Тебя жизнь, немножко обидела, что такой злой.

----------


## pahaniche

> Тебя жизнь, немножко обидела, что такой злой.


 С чего такая уверенность?

----------


## ur5zvc

апп

----------


## ur5zvc

продам

----------


## ur5zvc

есть в наличии два

----------


## ur5zvc

апп

----------


## ur5zvc

апп

----------

